# East Canyon 4-26



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Went to East Canyon this morning. We had a good time 3 fishermen. 3 Limits of trout. No big fish but did see a guy packing one went maybe 23 24 inches. The coolest thing was we took a fellow from HAFB who has been here for 3 years and has never even had a bite. He got pretty jacked when he caught his first Utah trout one. LOL It was fun, He's headed to Iraq in a few and so were taking him catfishing. He seemed excited to go. We used spinners power bait and night crawlers. Power bait was the best but we caught fish on all 3. I'm hoping everyone has had a fun a day as we did.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I was up there today also, good to here you guys did so good, it was slow for a lot of folks. We got there around 8am and left at 2pm, it took us a while to figure out they were very close to shore. Most of our fish were caught in 2 to 8 ft of water and most were planters but we did catch four tiger trout and one 19" bow, the rest were 13 " and smaller. Good to hear you guys helped that service man on to his first trout there. Where were you guys fishing? WH


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Was up there yesterday and it was slow for me also, caught 1 thats was 18" or 19'and 2 that were around 8". I was trolling pretty close to shore. The biggest rainbow I caught was on the downrigger at around 27' deep and the 2 smaller ones were caught will the leadline.


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

We were over by the boulder, Yeah it took us a while to get it bout them being close in. I caught 7 altogether, the silver spinner strikes again. I culled out the ones who bleed. And they hit real well. till bout 11:00 then I took a nap and. Dont know how the fishing was. Cept they limitited out while I was snoozing! :shock: We were the ones with the springer spaniel. (my puppy) I tried to razz up some bass but they didn't seemed interested in what I was selling.







:twisted:


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

I know where the big boulder is but we never got that far back in there, we were mainly trolling in that little bay before it narrows down and you get to that boulder, it is right across for where that pulloff is with the bathrooms, it might be called Taylors hollow but I'm not sure. We talked to several folks as we retreaved our boat and none caught more than one fish. We were trolling very shallow with small surface running lures like Rapalas.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

I was up there yesteday as well, I didnt arrive till 3:00. I decide to give east canyon creek and res a try. When I arrived at the creek I was happy to see that t was still realitivly clear but running a bit high. (see photo) I started fishing right at mormon flats camping area throwing rapalas and jakes but nothing was biting so I left and headed down to the res. 
At east canyon I was going to fish the inlet but the army is camped out there re doing some of the roads and camping spots I think so I went down past the rock and started fishing. To make a long story short I was using powerbait and getting lots of bites but I couldn't hook the dang fish. Oh well it was a nice day other than a cold north wind.[attachment=1:3o22iu09]J's pics 496.jpg[/attachment:3o22iu09]


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

They were definately a lite bite bunch. What we figured out was drag our baits real slow till we'd feel a tap, tap then open the bail let them run a few feet, that fixed their wagons. (so ta speak)


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

We were up there on Sunday. We fished from the shore and did quite well, of course I caught the fist fish of the day as usual! Another nice relaxing day fishing!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Anyone know if the road from I-80 to East canyon is open yet? When does it usually open? I am dying to get up there and try for some Tigers and crayfish!!!


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Big Mountain Pass is closed.


----------

